
How to Sink a $3B Dollar Submarine - aginovski
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/how-sink-3-billion-dollar-submarine-forgetting-close-hatch-55942
======
iamshs
The boat has conducted deterrent patrols since the accident. It is not based
on Akula either, though Indian prime minister acknowledged Russian help while
launching the boat. It is said that nuclear reactor was miniaturized with
Russian help.

